# S2 or S5?



## jonasto (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi,

I need recommendation for a Cervelo S2 or S5. Looking for a versatile bike that do climbing and comfortable on long rides. Please dont give me more options for other bikes. Gonna be one of these two. Is the 2012 better than 2013 is also a tip i need. Thanks lot.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

The S5 is a lot more cheddar, but more comfortable.


----------



## jonasto (Apr 16, 2013)

what do you mean by Cheddar? What is the biggest diff beween S5 2012 ( Rival, White) and S5 2013. I really like the white paint..I guess you dont get Di2 on the 2012 mod...?


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Cash. The long green.


----------



## Roadone (Jun 18, 2011)

I rode both and like both, I have an S2 Ultegra currently and I feel it gives you most of what the S5 offers for most riders. Cervelo keeps the S2 around for a reason  I think you would be pleased with either frame but for the most part an S2 with a nice wheel/tire upgrade trumps an S5 stock bike for the same money. If money is a consideration.

Oh...and as far as I'm aware the only difference from 2011 .vs 2012 .vs 2013 is paint.


----------



## jonasto (Apr 16, 2013)

Okay. I think i would go for the S5, i like it more. looks better i think. But, i think the 2012 versjon looks better than 2013. Is it stupid of me buying the 2012? I dont know if you get Di2 (Ultegra) on the 2012 versions inetgrted in the frame.,..


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

If you are a weight weenie, go with the S2 since the frame doesn't hug the rear wheels with extra material. And yes, Cervelo offers DI2 Ultegra for the 2012 S5.

BikePedia - Complete Bicycles/Frames 2012 Cervelo models


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

The S2 didn't change between '12 and '13 except for the paint.

The S5 however - the '13 base model is the same frame as the '12 Team.


----------



## jonasto (Apr 16, 2013)

Isnt the head tube longer on 2012? Is it only me, or does the head tube looks very strange on the 58 and 61 size.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

It's you. The smaller frame looks normal. It's the larger frame that give you the optical illusion.


----------



## jonasto (Apr 16, 2013)

Okay. Wich size is this one?

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-ZqIFsE6Z...AJjY/6oBHeMfxNxk/s1600/01_Cervelo_S5_2013.jpg


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

a quick google search and comparison would lead me to think the one you pictured is a 58cm.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

I would say at least a 56cm or bigger since I remember someone posted a pic of there 54cm and it looks similar.


----------



## dubdryver (Aug 21, 2009)

Two years ago, I bought the S2 because I was not sold on the BBRight on the R3 at the time. I always felt proprietary systems are problematic and expensive when they do fail. This is a big reason I stay away from Specialized.

I absolutely love my S2 and only would be interested in upgrading to the S3 if they still produced it. I have rode the S5 and my personal opinion that it rode stiffer...and more linear (if that makes sense) than the S2. It tracked faster and seemed faster when the road was straight, but I always felt like the S2 as more nimble. My S2 was great before even with the stock Fulcrum Racing 7 (which really aren't a bad OEM set of wheels), but when I bought an aftermarket set of lighter, faster wheels, the bike really came alive! Then again, wheelset is the biggest single upgrade you can do to any bike. My choice would still be a S2, and just use the monetary difference to upgrade the wheelset. You'll see a larger performance gain.

Just reiterating what Roadone was saying.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

My S3 is from 2011, the last year of production and is threaded for external bearings. I didn't know it was ever offered with bbright.

Derp. I see you were referring to R3.


----------



## dubdryver (Aug 21, 2009)

Fireform said:


> My S3 is from 2011, the last year of production and is threaded for external bearings. I didn't know it was ever offered with bbright.
> 
> Derp. I see you were referring to R3.


Yah as far as I know, it's only the R3 and the S5 that have BBRight. This is where I feel the S3 was the pinnacle of design in the S-Series. Seatstays of the R3 for compliance, classic Soloist aerodynamics with very little proprietary in a lightweight package. 

Form + Function.

If anything, I wish they would have dropped the S2 line and kept the S3, but sell it at a slightly lower pricepoint to make room for the S5.


----------



## rmerka (Jan 16, 2013)

IMHO I think BBRight gets a bad rap. It's really just a pressfit 30 BB (uses the same cups) that's a little wider. The bearings in cups are exactly the same bearings used in a BB30 BB. While the design by bringing the NDS bearing further out, which impoves the BB, is unique it doesn't use any proprietary parts at all.


----------



## dubdryver (Aug 21, 2009)

rmerka said:


> IMHO I think BBRight gets a bad rap. It's really just a pressfit 30 BB (uses the same cups) that's a little wider. The bearings in cups are exactly the same bearings used in a BB30 BB. While the design by bringing the NDS bearing further out, which impoves the BB, is unique it doesn't use any proprietary parts at all.


While I agree with this, and it's essentially very similar to the BB386 EVO. All my bikes have the tried and true BSA bottom bracket that only requires one simple inexpensive tool and a small amount of grease to perform installation and removal. BSA has proven reliability and low cost along with it, to include being cross compatible to road, cyclocross, and mountain with the same part. From a builder and maintenance standpoint, I wouldn't be bothered if I had to go out and purchase a headset press but it is a more complicated process with a lot more tools involved, and the bearings are for the most part unserviceable. Now I am not trying to downplay the advantages to the press-fit bottom brackets, I am just stating that BSA exploits the disadvantages of the press-fit, and a proven system that has been around for years with proven reliability.

How To: BB30 Overhaul/Bearing Replacement | Volagi


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Guys with an S2 will tell you to get an S2, S5 guys will say get an S5.

Go ride each and decide for yourself. 

If you can drop the lute to get an S5...then by all means get an S5. Its the latest and greatest...and will probably be easier to sell down the line than he S2.

The S5 does have a taller headtube than the S2. For example a 54cm S2 has a 140mm HT and a 54cm S5 has a 154 HT. So as the S5 gets bigger...the more awkward it looks... especially with a high stack of spacers under the stem.


----------



## gsxrawd (Apr 7, 2004)

I own a S2 so I say go with the S2


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

simonaway427 said:


> The S2 didn't change between '12 and '13 except for the paint.
> 
> The S5 however - the '13 base model is the same frame as the '12 Team.


The 2012 S5 Team frame was advertised at 1240g, the 56cm 2013 S5 frame I have is 1356g.

-SD


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I weighed my GF's 51cm S2 and it was 960gr. That was a bare frame. Only the derailleur hanger was on there.


----------



## mdbradigan (Mar 5, 2007)

gsxrawd said:


> I own a S2 so I say go with the S2


I have no input for the OP - but gaaaawd that ( ^ ) is a beautiful bike. Thanks for the picture. lust: engaged.


----------



## jmorgan (Apr 13, 2012)

That S2 is probably the same price as an S5 with that paint job. It does look good though, now an S5 with that paint job would be even better 

Go for an S5 if you can swing it otherwise you will always wonder if you should of gotten it.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

I would like to add, if you are a weight weenie, don't get the S5 since it's heavier with the wheel hugging seat tube and seat stay compared to the S2.


----------

